# 03 altima cluster light dont work when my headlight are on



## atone001 (Nov 27, 2006)

a while back i changed my radio and everything was fine until someone broke in and stole rob me.
so when i put everything back together when ever my headlight come on my cluster lights turn off speedo,tach,radio,heater contols off.
i put the correct harness got it from the junkyard, checked the fuses. but i dont know much about the relays does anybody got any info hit me up
and relay diagram 
i have a 03 nissian altima 2.5 s non bose


----------



## realmc1969 (Nov 19, 2006)

i had the exact same problem but i bought a used one with that problem that had had the radio stolen. I got the diagram by asking jeeves for it and it came up with one, look for the instrument cluster and the radio wiring diagram, but what i did to fix mine was ironically cut the illumination wire that runs to the cluster sounds crazy i know but when i cut it they started working, hope it fixes ur problem.


----------

